# Petzl "MYO" and "MYO Belt" Headlamps Burn Hazard



## derekleffew (Oct 3, 2008)

From this site:

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a safety alert for the following consumer products. Consumers should immediately stop using rechargable batteries with any of the products listed below. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Name of Product: *“MYO” and “MYO Belt” Headlamps[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Units: *About 322,000[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Distributor: *Petzl America, of Clearfield, Utah[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Manufacturer: *Petzl S.A., of Crolles, France[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Hazard: *If the headlamp is used with rechargeable batteries, the cable connecting the battery pack to the lamp can spark, melt, or catch fire. This poses a burn hazard to consumers.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Incidents/Injuries: *Petzl has received 13 reports of sparking and/or melting, with 2 reports of flames. One consumer received a minor burn to the hand, and another experienced singed hair.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Description: *This safety alert involves the “MYO” and “MYO Belt” headlamps with name and model numbers listed below. The “MYO” headlamps have a battery pack attached to the headband. The “MYO Belt” headlamps have a remote battery pack attached to the headlamp via a long electric cable.[/FONT]


----------



## Footer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Petzl*

I'll pass this one on, I know a few people who use those. I personally use the Raynovac LED one from wally world, but thats just me.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Petzl Headlamp*

Yeah, my $2.99 Harbor Freight specials have never, to my knowledge, been recalled.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Petzl Headlamp*


derekleffew said:


> Yeah, my $2.99 Harbor Freight specials have never, to my knowledge, been recalled.



Can you only use that if you have a steel plate in your head?


----------



## Pip (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Petzl Headlamp*


ruinexplorer said:


> Can you only use that if you have a steel plate in your head?



hahahahahahaha good question xD

The headlamp I use is basically an older version of this one:
Al's Ski Equipment Barn - Black Diamond Vectra IQ LED/Xenon Headlamp

Too bad about the safety recall - they look like really cool headlamps:

http://en.petzl.com/petzl/LampesNews?News=99


----------



## venuetech (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Petzl Headlamps Burn Hazard*


> Originally Posted by ruinexplorer
> Can you only use that if you have a steel plate in your head?



I think the magnet is to increase blood flow in your frontal lobe


----------



## TimMiller (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Petzl Headlamps Burn Hazard*

or is the magnet supposed to increase your gas miliage. People be aware that harbor freight did have a recall on their automotive fuses. Unfortuatly i had already installed a bunch of them in a diesel powered hydraulic pump that is somewhere in the world........


----------

